# Eggshare Live chat 8/12



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

I have arranged the live chat in the garden area of the chat room

for 8th dec from 830-930

Hope to see a few of you there 

If anyone needs any help in finding or access to the chat room then give me a shout!!

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Emily,

Will be there

x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya am gonna try and make it ladies
lou x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

So sorry I missed the meeting   .

Amanda


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Amanda

I am hoping to do one a month 

I think the next will be scheduled for 6th jan but not confirmed yet

If this date doesnt suit then if u all let me know i can look at alternative dates in Janurary  

Emilyxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I am so sorry i missed this, was really looking forward to it. Brain isnt functioning at the mo   Will make sure i remember the next one.

L xx


----------

